# Decided to switch to Judo



## Brandon Miller (Feb 10, 2019)

I live in Dallas and started Kyokushin a few months ago but I have had interest in Judo for the past 6 years. Something about it really intrigues me. I see it as an awesome sport, great workout, beautiful techniques and a solid self defense system and terrific sport. I have a background in competitive MMA, Amatuer boxing and no gi BJJ competition. I’m going to be moving soon and I feel it’s hard to find a kyokushin school. Judo seems to be readily available everywhere at a cheap price with little to no Mcdojo cheeseburger smell. Also at 32 I have decided to go the TMA journey route. What can I expect from Judo when I start. I’m gonna start once I move. I’m either headed to the Phoenix area or back to Portland Oregon where I’m from. If anyone knows good instructors in those cities let me know. Also any other martial arts that go beautifully with Judo for crosstraining purposes later down the road advice would be greatly appreciated as well. Thanks


----------



## frank raud (Feb 10, 2019)

If I was in the Phoenix area, I would train with Megaton Diaz.


----------



## Gaucho (Jul 11, 2019)

Judo is excellent IMO.  It is a sport, but it takes only a little know-how to turn it into a very hard self defence regime.  A skilled judoka is hard to beat.  Some judoka specialize a bit in foot-sweeps, a devastating device for competition or self defence.


----------



## JP3 (Jul 11, 2019)

Brandon Miller said:


> Also any other martial arts that go beautifully with Judo for crosstraining purposes later down the road advice would be greatly appreciated as well. Thanks


Just so you know, after you've been doing judo for a while and are approaching or reach shodan or nidan, you might look around for a Tomiki-ryu Aikido school.  You'll find it to be taught almost in exactly the same language you'll already have learned in judo, and the principles are all the same. Difference in emphasis on different things as the techniques are generally executed at a greater distance... but very easy on the body as compared to competition judo.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 11, 2019)

Gaucho said:


> Judo is excellent IMO.  It is a sport, but it takes only a little know-how to turn it into a very hard self defence regime.  A skilled judoka is hard to beat.  Some judoka specialize a bit in foot-sweeps, a devastating device for competition or self defence.





JP3 said:


> Just so you know, after you've been doing judo for a while and are approaching or reach shodan or nidan, you might look around for a Tomiki-ryu Aikido school.  You'll find it to be taught almost in exactly the same language you'll already have learned in judo, and the principles are all the same. Difference in emphasis on different things as the techniques are generally executed at a greater distance... but very easy on the body as compared to competition judo.



Just an fyi, OP ended up deciding on sambo, not judo. This is an older post by him


----------



## BrendanF (Jul 12, 2019)

JP3 said:


> Just so you know, after you've been doing judo for a while and are approaching or reach shodan or nidan, you might look around for a Tomiki-ryu Aikido school.  You'll find it to be taught almost in exactly the same language you'll already have learned in judo, and the principles are all the same. Difference in emphasis on different things as the techniques are generally executed at a greater distance... but very easy on the body as compared to competition judo.



Or if in Portland you could join the Sosuishi ryu jujutsu/Kodokan Judo group there, as Sosuishi ryu incorporated some of Tomiki sensei's stuff way back when...


----------



## JP3 (Jul 13, 2019)

BrendanF said:


> Or if in Portland you could join the Sosuishi ryu jujutsu/Kodokan Judo group there, as Sosuishi ryu incorporated some of Tomiki sensei's stuff way back when...


Nice... As my daughter has transmigrated our granddaughter to Portland, and if my wife ends up with her thought of at least having a vacation home other there... I may well end up doing just that.


----------



## BrendanF (Jul 14, 2019)

As a beginner in both arts I couldn't recommend it highly enough.


----------



## Sensei Becker (Mar 17, 2020)

JP3 said:


> Just so you know, after you've been doing judo for a while and are approaching or reach shodan or nidan, you might look around for a Tomiki-ryu Aikido school.  You'll find it to be taught almost in exactly the same language you'll already have learned in judo, and the principles are all the same. Difference in emphasis on different things as the techniques are generally executed at a greater distance... but very easy on the body as compared to competition judo.


Kenji Tomiki Judo and Aikido turned into Aikijujutsu when mixed together.


----------



## Sensei Becker (Mar 17, 2020)

Gaucho said:


> Judo is excellent IMO.  It is a sport, but it takes only a little know-how to turn it into a very hard self defence regime.  A skilled judoka is hard to beat.  Some judoka specialize a bit in foot-sweeps, a devastating device for competition or self defence.


Judo is a complete grappling system and not just Newaza basics. Consider Japanese Jujutsu the real rounded martial artist instead of rolling around on the ground.


----------



## Sensei Becker (Mar 17, 2020)

kempodisciple said:


> Just an fyi, OP ended up deciding on sambo, not judo. This is an older post by him


Sambo is Russians version of Judo.


----------



## JP3 (Mar 19, 2020)

Sensei Becker said:


> Kenji Tomiki Judo and Aikido turned into Aikijujutsu when mixed together.



 That is quite the oversimplification there...


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 19, 2020)

Sensei Becker said:


> Sambo is Russians version of Judo.


Incorrect, but okay.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 19, 2020)

Sensei Becker said:


> Kenji Tomiki Judo and Aikido turned into Aikijujutsu when mixed together.





Sensei Becker said:


> Judo is a complete grappling system and not just Newaza basics. Consider Japanese Jujutsu the real rounded martial artist instead of rolling around on the ground.





Sensei Becker said:


> Sambo is Russians version of Judo.



Wow. It's not common to see such serial wrongness. I mean, most people manage to slip in at least one reasonably accurate unsupported assertion in from time to time.


----------

